# Pinner Hill



## dejf (Oct 6, 2015)

I have just joined Pinner Hill GC with their bargain winter offer. I have played the course on Saturday.

The course is very nice, but it is tough - I would even say "unplayable on your first round"  
You simply have to know the course extremely well to be able to play a good number there. It is so hilly and FW are slopy, that you really need not to aim to the fairway in order to end in a good position for the next shot. There are like 4-5 blind holes too. Greens were fantastic, but again - tough. Great undulations combined with good speed present hardest of challenges on couple of two tier greens.

The overall quality was very good and I really like the course, I am just afraid that it will take a significant amount of time to learn it, but I am sure I will enjoy that


----------



## lex! (Oct 7, 2015)

Enjoy, and thanks for the review. Wish I still lived down that way.


----------



## dejf (Oct 9, 2015)

I forgot to mention - that Saturday morning, it was really full of players, there were also some competitions running, but basically Saturday morning is probably not a good time to go - it took me 5 hours to play the course being stuck behind group of 4 players, who probably had other similar groups in front of them.

Today, however, my time was 3:20 for 18 holes, which was really good and despite the fact that 4 full flights let me play through them during the game. Much better feeling from today's game, but I was still quite surprised how many people play golf here  And respect to them - I saw some 70 and maybe 80+ year old guys who hardly walked, one of them had this stick to prevent falling, but still they did not take the cart and that particular gentlemen with old man's stick did not even have a trolley ... quite amazing, especially on this course.


----------



## delc (Dec 1, 2015)

Tough course. I don't like the blind, very downhill par-3 17th hole, which is a bit of a lottery, or the tough uphill 18th hole. The rest of the course is pretty good.


----------



## dejf (Dec 1, 2015)

delc said:



			Tough course. I don't like the blind, very downhill par-3 17th hole, which is a bit of a lottery, or the tough uphill 18th hole. The rest of the course is pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

yeah, 17th is just crazy. 18th is challenging, but it is not that bad. You just need very good 1st shot ... but otherwise there are tougher holes than 18th. 
Whole course is superb (ok, except for 17th), the only problem for me now is that I can't play it as there is a trolley ban


----------

